

[Private Beta] Escherpad, a real-time collaborative math notebook - geyang
http://www.escherpad.com/signup?referral=yangge1987

======
geyang
Thank you all for your signups! Here is the demo video in case you didn't see
it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFbGzuC08uE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFbGzuC08uE)

~~~
SamReidHughes
Sorry for downvoting, I misclicked.

~~~
geyang
No worries! Thanks for looking at our page!

------
ihm
I would suggest making all the text visible instead of fading in and out. It's
very distracting and makes the page a lot less readable (especially since I
don't want to have to scroll constantly or read things only when they're at
the top of my page).

~~~
geyang
Thanks! I am redesigning this page and hopefully I will be able to relaunch in
a few hours.

------
useroneasd
Made an account to say nice referral link bro.

~~~
geyang
Thanks!

